# Corsair H70



## Tjerk (4. August 2010)

Hallo, kann mir schon was zu der H70 sagen, wann genau sie kommt oder ob es schon einen vergleich zu der H50 gibt.


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2010)

Schau mal hier: Corsair H70: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler im Anmarsch - wasserkühlung, corsair, cpu-kühler

...und hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...asserkuehler-corsair-h70-bald-verfuegbar.html


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. August 2010)

rechne mal mit ende Aug. bis mitte Sep. wird die Verfügbarkeit Bundesweit gewährleistet sein 
genauer liegt auch mir nichts vor


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. August 2010)

vor 2 tagen gabs in bei amazon schon zu kaufen. 
preis 93 €


----------

